# Qaddafi tells Canadians that they're not welcome in Libya



## CougarKing (25 Oct 2009)

:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/091025/utravel/cda_libya_tiff



> OTTAWA - Canadian travellers have been told they're not welcome in Libya, in an apparent reprisal for Canada's near tongue-lashing of Moammar Gadhafi.
> 
> 
> Gadhafi cancelled a planned stopover in Newfoundland last month after the Harper government made public its intention to scold the Libyan leader over the hero's welcome Libya gave a man convicted in the Lockerbie bombing.
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Oct 2009)

Small meaningless words.

I don't think anyone of us really want to go travel to Libya anyways. 

I don't see this hellhole a tourist mecca now, or in years to come. 

OWDU


----------



## Monsoon (25 Oct 2009)

I hope people recognize this for the distinction that it is!


----------



## leroi (25 Oct 2009)

If it wasn't for the fact that Canadians there now might be in danger, I'd be having a good laugh.

What kind of a threat is that?? : Big deal. Not many Canadians consider Libya a desireable holiday hot spot!!  Gosh, golly, I'll have to go to Somalia or Darfur for holidays now!!! Maybe one of his advisors should break that to him. 

This guy's histrionics would be better suited to the stage--he'd make a great Richard III--although that would be an insult to the British.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (25 Oct 2009)

Well there goes my plans for the weekend.


----------



## Scott (25 Oct 2009)

It's not all holidays, there are quite a few Canadians in and out of there for oil and gas and I have been approached about a trip this spring, this will change that.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Oct 2009)

And to think that I really wanted to go to Libya! - NOT!!

 >


----------



## a_majoor (26 Oct 2009)

Like Scott said; follow the money. 

The UK seems to have been motivated to make concessions like releasing the Lockerbie bomber in the hopes of securing a multi billion dollar development deal for Lybian oil and gas. I suppose an argument could have been made to tell the Lybians to stick it and let the Chinese or Russians attempt to develop the fields, but the immediate benefits to the UK in the form of jobs and income (and the dismal political landscape for New Labour) overrode other considerations.

Canada can afford to sit out some of these developments, given we have our own oil and gas fields to develop, so long as we can afford to stand on our principles we should.


----------



## FDO (26 Oct 2009)

I wonder what the Lybians would have done if a Canadian Fighter shot down a Lybian passenger jet over Lybia with only Lybians on board and we gave the Pilot a medal for Bravery and the MMM. Maybe Mr. Kadafi would understand and say it was ok no big deal or would he berate the Canadain Government for not hanging the pilot. If he said nasty things about Canada would we throw out any Lybians? I highly doubt it. He has always been a third rate dictator that's tried to hold the world over a barrel. Oil barrel that is and not too successfully. I don't have my feelings hurt by his edict. Besides it says Canadians "visiting" Lybia not working.


----------



## Scott (26 Oct 2009)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Like Scott said; follow the money.
> 
> The UK seems to have been motivated to make concessions like releasing the Lockerbie bomber in the hopes of securing a multi billion dollar development deal for Lybian oil and gas. I suppose an argument could have been made to tell the Lybians to stick it and let the Chinese or Russians attempt to develop the fields, but the immediate benefits to the UK in the form of jobs and income (and the dismal political landscape for New Labour) overrode other considerations.
> 
> Canada can afford to sit out some of these developments, given we have our own oil and gas fields to develop, so long as we can afford to stand on our principles we should.



Indeed. Many, many more Briton oil and gas types are employed there than Canadians. The Brits have their own oil and gas as well but find their service companies (mine included), and their employees, making more and more trips into Libya for work.



			
				FDO said:
			
		

> Besides it says Canadians "visiting" Lybia not working.



So you'd travel there for work? My employer has effectively put the kaibosh on my going there and here's why: they do not want to be responsible for something happening to me, especially when it has been said that I am not welcome there. I cannot argue with that logic.

I've done the international travel thing for work in oil and gas and it is sometimes no fricking picnic. I was in a place a little over a year ago under terrorist threat as well as having a border on an active war zone. I had to drive along that border and endure several checkstops where the first impression of me was American and the second as a spy. Even though there is still a rather benign view of us in most places you are still a foreigner and still subject to local laws and practices. And this was in a country that has no issue with us.

So for me to go now into a country that has told us to eff off, especially considering Libya's history and political climate, would be foolish.


----------



## harry8422 (26 Oct 2009)

Great i bought a non-refundable contiki tour package!!!


----------



## karl28 (26 Oct 2009)

Wow I am so hurt by this  seriously though who really cares about going to Libya Sheesh must of been a slow news days  .


----------



## VIChris (26 Oct 2009)

Also to consider are people who may be going back to visit family etc. I wonder if there will be any concessions from Libya in that regard? Other than that, as has been mentioned, it's an idle threat that won't slow us down much or hurt our economy in the least, so why not stick to our guns.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Oct 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Also to consider are people who may be going back to visit family etc. I wonder if there will be any concessions from Libya in that regard? Other than that, as has been mentioned, it's an idle threat that won't slow us down much or hurt our economy in the least, so why not stick to our guns.


Those who go to Libya to visit family in the old country are hypehenated Canadians....Libyan- Canadians, who like others, will cry for Canada to rescue them when things go south. And we will.


----------



## medicineman (26 Oct 2009)

I was wondering on why I got an ad for a discount airfare to Tripoli...guess it's a good thing I didn't buy it  ;D.

MM


----------



## leroi (26 Oct 2009)

Alas, poor Yorick Mo-mo ... 

(I hear Stratfords looking for some character actors >)


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Oct 2009)

The official response by the Dept of Foreign Affairs has just come through. It reads as follows:

*"Bite me Qaddasshat!"*

Oddball


----------

